# Call of Duty (6?) Modern Warfare 2 (dt.)



## n0rSly (9. November 2009)

Hey,
wenn ich an CoD6 denke denke ich an morgen udn auf harte multiplayer action und spaß...
Doch ebend wollte ich mich noch ein bischen informieren damit ich meinen (gewollten) squad meines clanes leiten kann doch SCHOCK

Ich habe das alles nicht so wirklich verstanden mit "zufall servern usw"

Könnte mich bitte einer aufklären was den Multiplayer ausmacht? nich das ich morgen ausgelacht werde oder der gleichen

Hoffnungsvoll und mit lg NorsLY


----------



## m3o91 (9. November 2009)

HÄHHH ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (9. November 2009)

Na der Multiplayer modus soll doch ihrgendwie Grundlegend geändert sein...


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

- keine dedicated Server
- Match-Making System
- kein Modding/Mapping
- IWnet bestimmt den Host des Matches

Das heißt, da du wirst in ein Match mit anderen Leuten hinein geworfen. Direkt wählen kannst du keinen Server mehr.


----------



## n0rSly (9. November 2009)

danke erstmal  für die schnelle antwort

aber mal ehrlich is das nicht total sinnlos damit versauen sie sich doch esl usw oder?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

nö auf der PS3 hatts auch so geklappt
wenn ein clan match ansteht formt ihr vorher eine Party mit allen die mitspielen sollen und startet dann ein match


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nö auf der PS3 hatts auch so geklappt
> wenn ein clan match ansteht formt ihr vorher eine Party mit allen die mitspielen sollen und startet dann ein match


Und wie funktioniert sowas, hab noch nie n Konsolen Shooter Online gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## n0rSly (9. November 2009)

Ich auch nicht habe nur ne x-box aber die hat gerade ring of death^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

joa erstmal die leute suchen und einladen
wenn dann alle da sind macht der party host ein eigenes spiel auf
das ist dann kein öffentlicher server, allerdings gehen die ergebnisse auch nit in die statistik ein damit niemand geboostet wird


----------



## n0rSly (9. November 2009)

hast du schonmal sowas gemacht oder nur gehört ihrgendwie zweifele ich daran leicht^^´(nix gegen dich=)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

ähm ich habe selber in einem clan gespielt auf der PS3 von daher ist mir das system vertraut^^


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nö auf der PS3 hatts auch so geklappt
> wenn ein clan match ansteht formt ihr vorher eine Party mit allen die mitspielen sollen und startet dann ein match


Jaha Konsole. Ich erinnere mal kurz an das Match-Making System von OPF2, das sich nicht grundlegend von dem Modern Warfare 2 System unterscheidet. Das ist einfach nur mist und funktioniert nur sehr sehr schlecht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

was zur hölle ist OPF2 ?


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist OPF2 ?


Operation Flashpoint 2


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

naja also ich habs so verstanden dass das System von CoD MW 2(PC) dem von CoD MW 1(Konsole) entspricht
und da hats immer gut geklappt


----------



## Zaino (9. November 2009)

Kann man denn auf PC auch noch Freunden nachjoinen oder geht das alles garnicht mehr?


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Dürfte eigendlich nichtmehr gehen :/ Mal sehen ob Steam da irgendwelche Kompfortfutionen reinhaut ...


----------



## rovdyr (9. November 2009)

Naja, bei Left 4 Dead war es ja auch schon so, dass man Teams in einer Lobby bilden konnte und dann per Zufall auf einen Server gepackt wurde, obwohl es Software für einen dedicated Server gibt. Mal sehen wie es wird...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

je mehr ich über CoD MW2 lese destomehr komm ich zu dem schluss


Oo alter wasn scheißspiel!


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2009)

Ich hatte mich total auf das Spiel gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lasse es jedenfalls im Laden und hoffe,das sich daran noch irgendwas ändern wird :S


----------



## Kaldreth (10. November 2009)

Dice (Battlefield Reihe) macht sich auf Blogs etc. auch schon lustig darüber!

Es ist totaler Unsinn dedicated Server abzuschaffen! So wie ich das verstanden habe kann ich nicht mehr mit Freunden gezielt zusammen spielen! Ich will einfach im "normalen Betrieb", also ich will auch Punkte bekommen, wenn ich mit meinen 3 Freunden ne Runde über die Karten fege! 

Zudem ganzen kommt ja, dass es keine Mods und keine Community Karten geben wird und dass das Anticheat tool wohl totaler Mist sein soll. Außerdem bin ich mal auf die Stabilität der Server gespannt, wenn immer ein Spieler quasi zum Server wird!

Den Preis von ursprünglich 60 € haben Sie ja aufgrund der heftigen Kritik schon auf 44 € gesenkt. Naja ich würde sagen, da haben die sich ordentlich ins eigene Bein geschossen!


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Dice (Battlefield Reihe) macht sich auf Blogs etc. auch schon lustig darüber!
> 
> Es ist totaler Unsinn dedicated Server abzuschaffen! So wie ich das verstanden habe kann ich nicht mehr mit Freunden gezielt zusammen spielen! Ich will einfach im "normalen Betrieb", also ich will auch Punkte bekommen, wenn ich mit meinen 3 Freunden ne Runde über die Karten fege!
> 
> ...


Tüpische Activision Blizzard Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Tüpische Activision Blizzard Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HÄ??? kapier ich jetzt nciht klärt mich auf


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> HÄ??? kapier ich jetzt nciht klärt mich auf


Spielt eigendlich nur auf die Geldgeilheit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die hauen alles in die Pfanne (WoG, MW2 z.B.) nur um mehr Monney zu bekommen alleine der Spruch 





> Innovation wird überbewertet!


 ist naja...


----------



## Palatschinkn (10. November 2009)

Englishe Uncut + Deutsche Cut ist ab heute verfügbar.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Englishe Uncut + Deutsche Cut ist ab heute verfügbar.


Ich werde mir sehr warscheinlich heute holen, mal sehen.


----------



## Palatschinkn (10. November 2009)

Würde aber aufpassen manche Händler verlangen für die Pc Version €60. Habs bei meinem Händler für € 40 bekommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Ihr wisst doch eh genausogut wie ich, das spätestens in 4 Monaten ein sogenannter "Premium-Modus" verfügbar sein wird den man sich für 20 Öcken im Monat bestellen kann, mit dem man dann urplötzlich Dedicated Server, User Maps, mehr Spieler etc.etc. draufhauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Würde aber aufpassen manche Händler verlangen für die Pc Version €60. Habs bei meinem Händler für € 40 bekommen.


Ich hols mir als DL für 30 euro höchstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hols mir als DL für 30 euro höchstens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange Deppen Leute wie Du solchen Verarschen nachlaufen, werden mehr Entwickler und Publisher auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Danke.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Solange Deppen Leute wie Du solchen Verarschen nachlaufen, werden mehr Entwickler und Publisher auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Danke.


ÖHM ja klar was ist daran so schlimm das ich mir das als DL kaufe und nicht in ner Box ? Ich hab genug von denen, die nehmen mir nur platz weg, auch wenn es n geiles Gefühl ist die Verpackung in der Hand zu halten, aber ich hab echt keine Lust mehr auf so viele Verpackungen!


----------



## Bloodletting (10. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ÖHM ja klar was ist daran so schlimm das ich mir das als DL kaufe und nicht in ner Box ? Ich hab genug von denen, die nehmen mir nur platz weg, auch wenn es n geiles Gefühl ist die Verpackung in der Hand zu halten, aber ich hab echt keine Lust mehr auf so viele Verpackungen!



Geht nicht darum, dass du das downloadest, sondern, dass Du das überhaupt kaufst.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum, dass du das downloadest, sondern, dass Du das überhaupt kaufst.


ACHSOOOO hm kay und was soll ich sonst machen, möchte den SP einfach durchspielen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ACHSOOOO hm kay und was soll ich sonst machen, möchte den SP einfach durchspielen.



Ein anderes Spiel spielen, welches den Kunden nicht so dermaßen verarscht, natürlich am besten von einem kleineren Publisher, damit die Pfeffersäcke von Activision Blizzard (oder jeden beliebigen Publisher/Entwickler die nur scheiße bauen) mal ins Schwitzen kommen, wenn es genug machen?

Solange es genug Leute kaufen und es gibt leider genug Niedrigwattleuchten, wird es so immer weiter gehen und noch schlimmer werden... weil man ja sowieso mit dem Kunden machen kann was man will, wenn man sich nen Namen gemacht hat, kauft ja trotzdem jeder, weils halt (von) [Tollen Namen einfügen] ist...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

gut selor da muss jetzt sogar ich einlenken den SP würd ich auch gern mal sehn :/


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein anderes Spiel spielen, welches den Kunden nicht so dermaßen verarscht, natürlich am besten von einem kleineren Publisher, damit die Pfeffersäcke von Activision Blizzard (oder jeden beliebigen Publisher/Entwickler die nur scheiße bauen) mal ins Schwitzen kommen, wenn es genug machen?
> 
> Solange es genug Leute kaufen und es gibt leider genug Niedrigwattleuchten, wird es so immer weiter gehen und noch schlimmer werden... weil man ja sowieso mit dem Kunden machen kann was man will, wenn man sich nen Namen gemacht hat, kauft ja trotzdem jeder, weils halt (von) [Tollen Namen einfügen] ist...


Ich will das Spiel nur wegen der verdamten Story spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die von CoD4 war irgendwie geil udn wenn das hier auch ansatzweise so ist, muss ich es mal durchgespielt haben. Der MP geht mir am Arsch vorbei, da ich bei CoD4 bleiben werde, alleine wegen den Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt leih ich mir das Spiel auch nur aus oder lade (oh ja ganz pöse) es mir irgendwo runter, da sich das für mich auch eigendlich kaum lohnt ... Aber diesen verdamten SP muss ich einfach mal gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich will das Spiel nur wegen der verdamten Story spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


YESS WEE C...

achh ne halt

YES I AGREE!

edit: kaufen würd ich sowas nid aber leihen oder halt anderweitig organisieren *hust*


----------



## vollmi (11. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: kaufen würd ich sowas nid aber leihen oder halt anderweitig organisieren *hust*



Amazon.co.uk

Ich habs da geholt so finde ich den Preis wieder dem gebotenen angemessen.

Denn ich bin ebenfalls heiss auf den Singleplayermodus.

mfG René


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> YESS WEE C...
> 
> achh ne halt
> 
> ...


Das anderweitig organisieren soll aber durch Steam ja nichtmehr gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und fürs ausleihen muss ich mir n kompleten Steamacc leihen :/


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

gut dann kann mcih das spiel kreuzweise und im quadrat wasn scheiß :/


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut dann kann mcih das spiel kreuzweise und im quadrat wasn scheiß :/


xD Naja mal sehen soll ja sicher n par wege geben, spätestens in ner Woche kommen sind die Cracker fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (11. November 2009)

Hey,

das Spiel ist doch jetzt draußen, wäre nett, wenn mal einer von denen die es besitzen, was zum Multiplayer schreiben... Danke.

Gruß
rovdyr


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. November 2009)

ich kanns dir später sagen, bin noch am Installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (11. November 2009)

Wenn man von der Peer2Peer Verbindung und den ganzen anderen Features absieht, ist der Multiplayer ganz witzig gemacht und macht Laune, sobald du auf Arcade Shooter stehst. Ein CoD4 Feeling stellte sich bei mir bis jetzt nicht ein.

Die Maps erinnern von der Dimension stark an CoD5 und lassen sich nicht mit MW1 vergleichen. Teilweise sind die Maps einfach zu groß für 12-18 Spieler!
Grafisch fällt alles ein wenig bunter aus. Im Gegensatz zu den Ansagen von IW, dass die Maps Camping unfreundlicher werden, empfinde ich hier genau das Gegenteil! Scharfschützen, wenn sie im gras liegen, sieht man fast gar nicht! 

Glitchen sollte auch nicht mehr möglich sein, jedoch sind mir gestern die ersten Glitcher untergekommen.

Die Perks und spezial Features sind Geschmackssache, ich mag es lieber realistischer, von daher ist dies mir zuviel.

Bis jetzt empfinde ich das Spiel, esl unfreundlich. Jedoch muss ich selber noch mehr Eindrücke sammeln, um die eSport Tauglichkeit genauer einschätzen zu können.

Im Softcore Mode, empfinde ich das Game zu einfach, mal sehen was der HC verbirgt.

Wenn Du einfach mal ne Runde ballern möchtest, ist es genau richtig.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. November 2009)

Bei Amazon kostet das irgendwas mit 40€


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. November 2009)

BF BC 2 hat dedicated Server.
Deswegen spiel ich lieber das, wenns rauskommt.
allein deswegen

gibt auch so nen tollen fanbrief, da hat einer den entwicklern von BF BC2 10$ geschickt, weil es ihn so freut, dass er DDC server aufstellen kann ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich will das Spiel nur wegen der verdamten Story spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Story von CoD6 ist schlechter und wesentlich unlogischer. Selbst das Ende hat so viele Parallellen zum ersten Teil... bah ><


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. November 2009)

machs nich runter razyl, ich entpacks grade  xD


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Story von CoD6 ist schlechter und wesentlich unlogischer. Selbst das Ende hat so viele Parallellen zum ersten Teil... bah ><


LOOOOOL xD Schon durch oder was?


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> LOOOOOL xD Schon durch oder was?


Foren durchgelesen, das Ende in einem Video gesehen...
Wenn ich mir die Story durchlese, frag ich mich echt, was sich IW dabei gedacht hat...
Und nein, ich kaufe mir nicht mal das Spiel.


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. November 2009)

un der Vidiothek in meiner Nähe hats sich ein Freund es sich  für die PS3 ausgeliehen und schon gestern durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die Uncut Version

WTF? hab grad gesehen das CoDMw2 bei Steam 59,99&#8364; kostet..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. November 2009)

So, habs jetzt installiert und die ersten 4 Missionen durch. Muss sagen, das Spiel hats in sich wie sonst keines! Haben allerdings nie CoD4 gespielt, deswegen vergleiche ich mit diversen BF Spielen und anderen Shootern^^

Beim Multiplayer stört es schon sehr, dass man per Zufallsprinzip mit anderen Spielern zusammengeworfen wird. Selbst auf Konsole hat man da mehr Freiheiten. Gleich zu Anfang hat es saumäßig gelaggt, weil der Host Probleme mit der Leitung hatte. Dann ist er raus und es hat erstmal 20 Sekunden gedauert, bis es weiter ging (wenn der Host das Spiel verlässt, wird ein anderer zum Host ernannt damit die anderen weiterspielen können). Multiplayer macht ziemlich fun und scheint sehr realitätsnah. So kann man sich neben ein paar Grashalmen verstecken, während die Gegner an einem vorbeilaufen und nichts merken. Die Umgebung ist so ziemlich das genaue Gegenteil zu CS:S z.B., nicht unbedingt gut oder schlecht, nur anders.
Sehr gut finde ich, dass man nicht mehr so viel Lebenspunkte hat. Ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde gezielten Schusses reicht meist aus, einen Gegner gen Pixelhimmel zu schicken. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Bad Company, wo man einen Gegner mit 4-5 Sniperschüssen umlegen musste....
Alles in Allem ist es zwar schade, dass man sich die Server nicht aussuchen kann (man hat selten deutschsprachige Mitspieler im Team) aber man sollte sich das Spiel *auf jeden Fall* kaufen!

Edit: Ps, bei Amazon kostet das Spiel uncut 50&#8364; und kommt nach 2 Tagen


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, habs jetzt installiert und die ersten 4 Missionen durch. Muss sagen, das Spiel hats in sich wie sonst keines! Haben allerdings nie CoD4 gespielt, deswegen vergleiche ich mit diversen BF Spielen und anderen Shootern^^
> 
> Beim Multiplayer stört es schon sehr, dass man per Zufallsprinzip mit anderen Spielern zusammengeworfen wird. Selbst auf Konsole hat man da mehr Freiheiten. Gleich zu Anfang hat es saumäßig gelaggt, weil der Host Probleme mit der Leitung hatte. Dann ist er raus und es hat erstmal 20 Sekunden gedauert, bis es weiter ging (wenn der Host das Spiel verlässt, wird ein anderer zum Host ernannt damit die anderen weiterspielen können). Multiplayer macht ziemlich fun und scheint sehr realitätsnah. So kann man sich neben ein paar Grashalmen verstecken, während die Gegner an einem vorbeilaufen und nichts merken. Die Umgebung ist so ziemlich das genaue Gegenteil zu CS:S z.B., nicht unbedingt gut oder schlecht, nur anders.
> Sehr gut finde ich, dass man nicht mehr so viel Lebenspunkte hat. Ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde gezielten Schusses reicht meist aus, einen Gegner gen Pixelhimmel zu schicken. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Bad Company, wo man einen Gegner mit 4-5 Sniperschüssen umlegen musste....
> ...


im moment Spar ich noch für L4D2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich werds mir bald für 40 € in der Videothek bestellen, uncut natürlich


----------



## Elicios (11. November 2009)

preis 4p store englisch 33 Euro
44 Euro Amazon.

P.s. es gibt keine uncut version! lediglich eine Mission (Flughafen) kann man in der dt. version nicht auf zivilisten schiessen, sondern "nur dabei zuschauen" - dies ist geschmackssache und kann auch ausgeblendet werden


----------



## appeal109 (11. November 2009)

Die Flughafen-Mission ist eh seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich fands fast zu heftig...

war klar, dass das so in Deutschland nicht 'uncut' (ja ich weiß, falsches Wort) durchkommt.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Ja aber ohne die Mission wär es auch nich schlimmer gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ohne die Mission im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Sarcz (11. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> LOOOOOL xD Schon durch oder was?


jemand der mit der Steuerung und der Mechanik vertraut ist und nicht grad auf Veteran spielt wird nicht sehr lange brauchen.
Mal von der Länge abgesehen waren das gestern 5 Stunden höchster Spielgenuss und ich bereue keinen Rappen den ich für dieses Produkt ausgegeben haben.

Ich werde mir sicher noch ein zweites Exemplar für die PS3 beschaffen.

edit//


> Für MW braucht man auch nicht länge


jup.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2009)

Du hast nur 5 Stunden gebraucht um das Spiel durchzuspielen?

Noch ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen :-O


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast nur 5 Stunden gebraucht um das Spiel durchzuspielen?
> 
> Noch ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen :-O


Für MW braucht man auch nicht länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. November 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> preis 4p store englisch 33 Euro
> 44 Euro Amazon.
> 
> P.s. es gibt keine uncut version! lediglich eine Mission (Flughafen) kann man in der dt. version nicht auf zivilisten schiessen, sondern "nur dabei zuschauen" - dies ist geschmackssache und kann auch ausgeblendet werden



Widerstpruch inc? Es gibt keine Zensur es wurde lediglich etwas geschnitten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spendox (11. November 2009)

Heute bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2009)

Ich habs nun seit gestern, die Kampagne is durch(knapp 6h auf Hardened) und bin seitdem fleißig am MP zocken.
Wer nur Pubs spielt für den mag es völlig unerheblich sein, mit wem er zusammen spielt und wie er auf die Leute gestoßen ist. 
Das einzig negative für mich war, dass ich keinen Lieblingsserver mehr hab, aber who cares alle Spiele sind gleich. Die geringere Spieleranzahl wirkt sich kaum aus, man findet eigentlich oft genug Leute auch auf größeren Maps. Die Maps selbst sind durchgängig gut designt, von absolut urbanem Gebiet wie den Favelas bis zur schneeverwehten Russenbasis ist alles dabei. Das Match-Making-System funktioniert wunderbar, stellt sich der Host während des Spiels als unbrauchbar heraus oder verlässt das Spiel pausiert die Runde, der Host wird übertragen und nach Abschluss des Transfers läuft ein Countdown runter und das Spiel setzt dort wieder ein, wo es pausiert hat.
Ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem MP zufrieden. Wer zusammen spielen will, macht halt ne Party auf.
Single-Player: Kurz, aber das kennt man ja. Dafür bekommt man ne Menge geboten. Schleichmissionen, extremste Action an Minigun und Co, Hetzjagden nur Rios Favelas und den dicken Showdown in Afghanistan. Ich für meinen Teil war mit dem SP sehr zufrieden, auch wenn die Flughafenmission und deren Folgen etwas hanebüchen sind und die Mission an sich selbst meine ziemlich dicke moralische Mauer stark ins Wanken gebracht hat.

Für mich hat sich der Kauf gelohnt. Wer MW2 als Clan spielen will wird wohl mit Einschränkungen zu kämpfen haben. In dem Falle: Einfach mal bei den Konsoleros anfragen, wie die das geregelt haben.
Es gibt für alles ne Lösung.


----------



## Elicios (12. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Widerstpruch inc? Es gibt keine Zensur es wurde lediglich etwas geschnitten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, aber nach IW offiziellen aussagen, ist dies kein cut, da der volle Spielinhalt zur Verfügung steht. Lediglich das Feature, das man keine Zivilisten erschießen kann ist implementiert. Oder besser gesagt, du kannst sie erschießen, jedoch wenn du einen triffst, heißt es "Game over Baby"


----------



## Elicios (12. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich der Kauf gelohnt. Wer MW2 als Clan spielen will wird wohl mit Einschränkungen zu kämpfen haben. In dem Falle: Einfach mal bei den Konsoleros anfragen, wie die das geregelt haben.
> Es gibt für alles ne Lösung.



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Bis jetzt habe ich schon vergebens danach gesucht, wie sich angeblich der Pam4 od. ProMod für CoD6 simulieren lässt. Wenn dies nicht möglich ist und das Spiel sich lediglich nur auf Hardcore stellen lässt, ist es sowieso vorbei mit ernsthaften Clan/esl Spiel.

Die Konsoleros, braucht man da gar nicht fragen! Das ist eine ganz andere Community mit anderer Spielweise


----------



## Nawato (12. November 2009)

Na dann spielt man einfach CoD4 im Clan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (12. November 2009)

Bin begeistert! SP und MP sind sehr spannend! Lauf im MP immer mit dem Messer rum und stech alle ab^^ Oder spreng mich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. November 2009)

Sp hab ich nu durch ^^
gestern n weng und heute n weng... alles in allem unterhaltsam, aber nicht sooo fesselnd.

Was mir fehlt, is ne Snipermission wie in MW1.

Das ende is auchn weng lahm, aber doch ganz Ok

zum MP kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Aber hatte zum glück die eng version  xDD


----------



## Sarcz (12. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was mir fehlt, is ne Snipermission wie in MW1.


Gibt eine bei Spezialeinheiten (auch Tschernobyl), die mir persönlich gleich gut gefällt wie das Original.


----------



## Palatschinkn (13. November 2009)

Sarcz schrieb:


> Gibt eine bei Spezialeinheiten (auch Tschernobyl), die mir persönlich gleich gut gefällt wie das Original.



Wird vieleicht im DLC dabei sein.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. November 2009)

jaa hat mir mein Bruder heut beim Mittagessen auch erzählt ^^

hab die Spezialmissionen noch ganich angekuckt ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2009)

sp nun durch. Hammer geil kann ich nur sagen



Spoiler



aber was ist eigentlich mit Makarov passiert? Hab von dem garnix mitbekommen.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

So habs nun auch durch, ich muss sagen ist ein genialer SP, durch das Ende wart ich nun auf CoD* MW3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , naja ich werde es mir wohl bald richtig kaufen, gibt es denn ne möglichkeit mir nem Kumpel zusammen zu spielen ?


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

wenn beide Steam habe ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Gut danke.


----------



## jeef (14. November 2009)

Ich finds scheiße ^^ fand aber auch schon MW1 doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CoD gehört für mich einfach in den Schauplatz des WWII und nicht dieser moderne Müll.
Und da man ja nicht mal mehr ordentlich MP zocken kann bin ich froh das ichs mir nur "gesaugt" habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds nämlich langsam eine Frechheit keine Demos mehr vor Release raus zu bringen.
Besonders im Falle CoD,auf die angebliche CoD5 Demo die noch nachdem Release kommen sollte warte
ich immer noch -.- zum Glück konnte ich da wenigstens die Ami Beta zocken -.-


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Ich finde eigendlich alle CoD Teile die im WWII spielen ziemlich ... da ich Shooter im WWII nicht wirklich mag, find das langweilig, davon gibts Tausende und eigendlich immer das selbe.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich finde eigendlich alle CoD Teile die im WWII spielen ziemlich ... da ich Shooter im WWII nicht wirklich mag, find das langweilig, davon gibts Tausende und eigendlich immer das selbe.


Zu Zeiten von CoD 1 und 2 gab es noch nicht soviele... und das waren beide die besten CoD-Spiele, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Modern Warfare 1 und 2 sind stark auf den Patriotismus und auf die Hollywoodreife Inszenierung ausgelegt, die sich mittlerweile abnutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

Wenn ich nen WWII Shooter spielen will spiel ich BF1942 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder etwas mit bessere Grafik BF 19*43*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenns etwas moderne sein soll macht mit CoD4 mehr spaß als BF2


----------



## Knallfix (14. November 2009)

Für die Leute, die sich fragen was die abertausende von Leute so spielen, die MW2 boykotieren wollen:
http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/kota...58035395841.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K.


----------



## XXI. (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> oder etwas mit bessere Grafik BF 19*43*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es 1943 immernoch nurnoch für Konsole oder isses jetzt auch schon für PC draußen?


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Gibt es 1943 immernoch nurnoch für Konsole oder isses jetzt auch schon für PC draußen?


Glaube nur für Konsolen


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Gibt es 1943 immernoch nurnoch für Konsole oder isses jetzt auch schon für PC draußen?


http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/de_DE/Dis...uctID.128558100


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

ichs zocks bei nem Freund auf der PS3
glaub das Spiel kann man nur im Onlinestore kaufen


----------



## XXI. (15. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/de_DE/Dis...uctID.128558100



Merci Beaucoup


----------



## MasterXoX (19. November 2009)

*Moin!!!*


*Ich hab mir Call of Duty vor paar Tagen bestellt und es ist heute angekommen. So ich leg CD rein, klick auf "Installieren".....Fenster öffnet sich.
Lizenzvereinbarung einverstanden ja/nein?.....Kennen wa alles.
So nach dem Ja öffnet sich wieder ein Fenster um es nun zu installieren (habe Vista und da öffnet sich ja immer so ein Sicherheitsdingens) ich klick auf "ja" oder "weitermachen" dann sagt plötzlich mein Antivirprogramm (avast!) das ichn Virus/Wurm habe.
OK....wtf?! Habe erstmal schnell mein WoW Passwort geändert (ganz wichtig xd) und mich im Internet kurz informiert....naja eig. hab ich nichts dazu gefunden. Habs dann nochmal versucht zu installieren passierte aber das gleiche!!
So und ich brauche jetzt hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich weiß jetzt ned ob ich diese "infizierte" Datei hier posten darf. Nachher macht sich einer'n Gewinn daraus oder so.*


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2009)

Der einzige Grund sich das Spiel zu holen, ist doch sowieso nur das Nachtsichtgerät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

Das ist sicher ein fehle Alarm! also keine sorge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuche es mal wenn du den antivrus deaktiviert hast zu Installieren.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein fehle Alarm! also keine sorge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bist du dir Sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll ich mal diese Datei posten?


----------



## sympathisant (19. November 2009)

bin seit ner knappen woche dabei und es macht spass ... 

virenmeldung hab ich nicht gekriegt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Bist du dir Sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja oder hast du schon mal gehört das ein Original Spiel ein Virus hat? wenn du es nicht Orginal ist kann es durch aus sein! aber wenn du es Orginal gekauft hast glaub ich sicher an einen fehl Alarm.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja oder hast du schon mal gehört das ein Original Spiel ein Virus hat? wenn du es nicht Orginal ist kann es durch aus sein! aber wenn du es Orginal gekauft hast glaub ich sicher an einen fehl Alarm.




Also ich habs von Amazon bestellt^^

Wie meinst das denn jetzt mit abstellen? Kann ich da auch einfach auf "Pause" drücken?


----------



## Thoraros (19. November 2009)

Ist eine Fehlmeldung ... Free Antivir erkennt es als Trojaner, obwohl es keiner ist.


----------



## Breakyou9 (19. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *Moin!!!*
> 
> 
> *Ich hab mir Call of Duty vor paar Tagen bestellt und es ist heute angekommen. So ich leg CD rein, klick auf "Installieren".....Fenster öffnet sich.
> ...


hab das gleiche Problem mit CoD 4 gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich hab den Fehler gemacht und den "P2P WORM" in quaranten geschoben..


----------



## sympathisant (19. November 2009)

dass antivirenprogramme überreagieren ist ja nicht neu. und dass auf der DVD kein virus drauf ist, kriegt man mit, wenn man kurz googelt. 

also einfach virenscanner ignorieren, weiterinstallieren und überlegen nen anderen scanner anzuschaffen ... ;-)


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (19. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage was die entschärfte Deutsche Version angeht... alles was da geschnitten bzw. eben entschärft wurde war doch diese Massaker-Mission am Flughafen oder? Wollte mir ursprünglich eine andere unzensierte Version bestellen... jetzt hab ich aber mal im Inet ein Video dieser Mission gesehen und muss sagen das sie die am besten gleich hätten rauslassen sollen... also um nochmal auf den Punkt zu kommen... ist diese Mission die/das einzige was entschärft wurde oder gibt es noch weitere Änderungen? Wenn nicht kauf ich mir lieber die Deutsche.


----------



## Andrúslas (19. November 2009)

jup, die flughafen-massaker-missipon ist das einzige was bei der cut version nicht vorhanden ist (die mission schon man kann nur keine passanten abknallen).


----------



## MasterXoX (19. November 2009)

*Servus xD

Ich hab nochn' Problem. Und ja ich habs jetzt schon Stunden gespielt^^

In der Mission wo man mit Captain Price Shegherd oder wie der heißt mit dem Boot verfolgt, und Price dann den Heli abballert, fliegen Soap und Price ja den Wasserfall runter. So als sie dann untergeblubbert sind und langsam das bild erschwärzt, machts *bling* und ERROR. WTF?!*


----------



## Kaldreth (20. November 2009)

schon mal was von einem Spoiler gehört Master XoX? Gibt extra ne Funktion dafür


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

kennt ihr denn irgendne seite auf der man sich zu gruppenspielen verabreden kann .. man muss sich ja nicht in nem clan organisieren um mal mit TS und dem spiel n bisschen spass haben zu können. zumal clans und das spiel anscheinend sowieso nicht richtig miteinander wollen ...


----------



## LordofDemons (20. November 2009)

wie auch du kannst dir ja den server nicht aussuchen ...


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

jepp. aber du kannst ja vorher gruppen bilden. und genau dafür such ich bei gelegenheit leute mit denen man über TS bisschen quatschen und taktik besprechen kann. mein freundeskreis (also die die am PC spielen) hängt leider nur in WoW rum. :-(


----------



## MasterXoX (20. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> schon mal was von einem Spoiler gehört Master XoX? Gibt extra ne Funktion dafür




Wat doch "Einfügen: SPOILER" weiß aber ned wie xD

Das hat jetzt aber nicht mein Problem auf Seite 5 gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (20. November 2009)

Achtung Spoiler:


Spoiler



n der Mission wo man mit Captain Price Shegherd oder wie der heißt mit dem Boot verfolgt, und Price dann den Heli abballert, fliegen Soap und Price ja den Wasserfall runter. So als sie dann untergeblubbert sind und langsam das bild erschwärzt, machts *bling* und ERROR. WTF?!



Also das ist wirklich das einfachste von der Welt!

Und zu deinem Problem! Wir können nicht hell sehen! Was passiert genau? Bekommst du ne Fehlermeldung? Was steht drin? Stürzt das Spiel ab? Landest du auf dem Desktop.......


----------



## layout123 (20. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *Servus xD
> 
> Ich hab nochn' Problem. Und ja ich habs jetzt schon Stunden gespielt^^
> 
> In der Mission wo man mit Captain Price Shegherd oder wie der heißt mit dem Boot verfolgt, und Price dann den Heli abballert, fliegen Soap und Price ja den Wasserfall runter. So als sie dann untergeblubbert sind und langsam das bild erschwärzt, machts *bling* und ERROR. WTF?!*




Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Bei mir ist es halt das er noch den Ladebalken danach lädt und dann zack kommtn Error!


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

http://www.golem.de/0911/71359.html


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Bei mir ist es halt das er noch den Ladebalken danach lädt und dann zack kommtn Error!



Jetzt geben sich alle hier Mühe zu spoilern wo es nur geht und du machst alles kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## layout123 (20. November 2009)

Kann uns da jemand helfen? Will weiter zocken :s


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

wenns immer bei der gleichen Stelle ist würd ich dein Profil auf den USB Stick ziehen und neu installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiter kann ich auch net helfn


----------



## Kremlin (20. November 2009)

Spielt es hier irgendwer auf der Xbox online? Meine Frage wäre dann, ob viele Leute im Onlinemodus auf der Xbox unterwegs sind, denn nur wegen dem SP würde ich mir das Spiel nicht zulegen, anyone?


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Spielt es hier irgendwer auf der Xbox online? Meine Frage wäre dann, ob viele Leute im Onlinemodus auf der Xbox unterwegs sind, denn nur wegen dem SP würde ich mir das Spiel nicht zulegen, anyone?


Auf der Xbox dürften es mehr als auf PC sein, da Shooter viel öfter für Konsolen verkauft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenig los wird da sicher nicht sein.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. November 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Bei mir ist es halt das er noch den Ladebalken danach lädt und dann zack kommtn Error!




genau das passiert mir auch, einfach error xd


----------



## Tagres (20. November 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Spielt es hier irgendwer auf der Xbox online? Meine Frage wäre dann, ob viele Leute im Onlinemodus auf der Xbox unterwegs sind, denn nur wegen dem SP würde ich mir das Spiel nicht zulegen, anyone?



Ich spiele es auf der Box online. Es ist jeden Tag zu egal welcher Zeit ordentlich was los und Spiele sind in ein paar Sekunden gefunden. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2009)

Wer weiß, ob das noch lange so bleiben wird. Bei Pure habe ich nach 1 Woche nurnoch wenn die Amis grad Abend/Nacht hatten Spiele gefunden und nach 2 Wochen garnicht mehr. Das war auf der XboX. Ich vertrau dem Pc mehr^^


----------



## Tagres (20. November 2009)

Ich habe bis zum Release von MW2 regelmäßig MW1 über Xbox Live gespielt. Und auch da gab es immer mehr als genug Spieler. Ich denke sogar, dass die Spielerzahlen auf der Box höher sind, als auf dem PC. Das Spiel wurde weitaus mehr für die Konsolen verkauft.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. November 2009)

also ich hab den MP von CoD 6 für den PC jetz knapp 6 stunden angezockt und muss sagen:
Dieses ganze Gelaber von wegen Cheatern schlechte Latenzen usw. sind völliger Schwachsinn
Mir ist bis jetzt noch nicht ein Cheater begegnet, es läuft zu 90% flüssig obwohl ich nur DSL 1000 habe
Insgesamt ist es so wie ich es von früher auf der PS 3 geliebt habe
Ich kanns nur wärmstens jedem empfehlen


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also ich hab den MP von CoD 6 für den PC jetz knapp 6 stunden angezockt und muss sagen:
> Dieses ganze Gelaber von wegen Cheatern schlechte Latenzen usw. sind völliger Schwachsinn
> Mir ist bis jetzt noch nicht ein Cheater begegnet, es läuft zu 90% flüssig obwohl ich nur DSL 1000 habe
> Insgesamt ist es so wie ich es von früher auf der PS 3 geliebt habe
> Ich kanns nur wärmstens jedem empfehlen



ich hab MP von CoD 4 ca. 5 Tage Spielzeit und hab bis jetzt auch nur 1 Hacker gesehen O.o
ich freu mich schon drauf <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2009)

Manchmal muss ich sagen nervt es einfach nur tierisch, dass 6 mal hintereinander das Spiel in der Lobby abgebrochen wird mit Begrüündungen wie: Steam disconnected (auch wenn Steam nach wie vor an ist), Host Migration Fail, Lobby closed, Failed Connection usw. und danach beim 7. Mal das Spiel laggt, alle wieder rausfliegen und dann nochma 7 mal das Spiel abbricht. Teilweise habe ich nach 20 Minuten! keinen Bock mehr gehabt und ausgemacht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. November 2009)

Deswegen warte ich auf BF BC 2 . 
mit dedicated server.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich hab MP von CoD 4 ca. 5 Tage Spielzeit und hab bis jetzt auch nur 1 Hacker gesehen O.o
> ich freu mich schon drauf <3




Hab bis jetzt auch nur einen gesehen.....BBC-Animal hieß der


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Deswegen warte ich auf BF BC 2 .
> mit dedicated server.



aber die BF Reihe ist vom Gameplay anderst wie die CoD Reihe.
Die CoD Spiele sind actionreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir macht CoD mehr spaß da die maps kleiner und die kämpfe schneller sind


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2009)

BF hatte auch immer (gefuehlt) mehr Cheater. Ausserdem finde ich es gut, dass die CoD-Reihe den Fokus staerker auf die Infantrie legt.

Ich hatte auch meine Zweifel, da bei Cod6 die dedicated Server fehlen - aber ich finde der MP funktioniert trotzdem ueberraschend gut. Ab und zu Laggs und/oder Neubestimmung des Hosts - aber auch nicht so oft, dass es wirklich nervt.


----------



## Kyragan (22. November 2009)

Das Gameplay das Multiplayer ist ganz nett, wenngleich die Killstreaks die ab ~6 kommen bis auf den Emergency Airdrop alle vollkommen overpowered sind. Das Tempo ist hoch, macht schon Laune.
Was mich aber aufregt ist dieses verdammte Matchmaking. Ich brauch meist 3-5 Versuche um überhaupt nen Game zu finden(ping ~120, bei CoD4 war ich nie über 90 :x ), die dann meist mit "Could not migrate host", "Game lobby closed" oder "Steam connection failed" enden. Wenn ich dann doch mal eins gefunden hab, dass anläuft passierts gern dass es im Ladescreen nicht mehr weitergeht und wenn das nicht der Fall ist ist die Lobby spätestens nach dem 2. Spiel zu. Ich hab heute in 4h CoD6 MP kein einziges Mal 2 Spiele in der gleichen Lobby bestritten. Die hohen Pings, die häufigen Lags und Hostwechsel und das mangelhafte Matchmaking versauen mir den Spaß. Ansonsten isses ganz ok, auch wenn ich vermute dass sich n Haufen Cheater rumtreiben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2009)

Jo, das ist echt scheisse schwer mal in ein Spiel reinzukommen^^. Vielleicht wird da mit nem Patch was gemacht wer weiß..


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2009)

nervt manchmal. aber im grossen und ganzen funktionierts ...

mal was anderes: hat einer von euch die charlie-missionen solo geschafft? da verzweifel ich gerade an der mission "versteckt" und der wo man aus dem gulag ausbrechen muss.


----------



## Abrox (23. November 2009)

Jetzt nach genauerem Testen von 2 Titeln zwischen denen ich schwankte (MW2, L4D2). Habe ich aufgrund der ungeschnitenen XBox Versionen mich für Left 4 Dead 2 entschieden.  Naja, wenn man sozusagen die altbacken Version hat (Day of Defeat) reicht mir das schon so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2009)

Hab beides Uncut, würde mich auch niemals zwischen zwei solchen Spielen entscheiden können  ... grauenhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (23. November 2009)

Findw klasse genau so wies ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiss nicht was alle Meckern sogar das MMS find ich gut,
endlich keine Mods mehr ;P hat mich in COD1/2 schon so aufgeregt nur zermoddete Server.
Das man so nicht wirklich im Clan spielen kann ist natürlich schon doof für die die
gern WARs zocken... aber mal ehrlich wer spielt denn noch irgendwie im Clan
das war vor 10 Jahren vllt noch geil.... ESL,Clanbase und Co. aber jetzt ... cheaten doch eh alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (23. November 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich wer spielt denn noch irgendwie im Clan
> das war vor 10 Jahren vllt noch geil.... ESL,Clanbase und Co. aber jetzt ... cheaten doch eh alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist jetzt auch noch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es macht 2x mehr Spaß mit Freunden zu spielen als gg i.welche onlinespieler
Cheaten? kA wo du spielst aber da wo ich spiel gibts keine Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

Wasn los hier! Dickes Update oder was?


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Dezember 2009)

Heute gekauft und beim ersten mal online Spielen ist mir noch ein mega Manko aufgefallen:

Man sich die Map nicht aussuchen :O




Heiße übrigens kamiyadori315 im steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Dezember 2009)

Keiner da der sich mal Bock auf ne gemeinsame Runde hat? Ist auch beschissen das der Thread jetzt so versteck ist...


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2009)

yo. werd dich heute abend mal in die FL aufnehmen ..


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Dezember 2009)

So, wir haben jetzt ein paar mal gezockt, hat auch Spaß gemacht. Findet sich noch jemand? Der Thread war doch total belebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. Dezember 2009)

lohnt es sich mw2 zu kaufen wenn man NUR online spielt ?

( ich kenne die alten coD teile nicht )


----------



## Kremlin (16. Dezember 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> lohnt es sich mw2 zu kaufen wenn man NUR online spielt ?
> 
> ( ich kenne die alten coD teile nicht )



Absolut. Der Onlinemodus ist doch das beste an dem Spiel.


----------



## AemJaY (22. Dezember 2009)

falsch an MW2 ist definitiv der SP das beste, da die DSs fehlen ist das Spiel online nur eine Tortur.
Keine Clanwars möglich oder fast nicht, keine record funktion um demo aufzunehmen kein anti cheat damit man cheater erkennt bannen oder kicken kann..
Schade eigentlich aber wer CoD WAR mässig und ned FUN mässig spielen möchte, macht um MW2 besser einen GROSSEN Bogen und holt sich wieder CoD4!


----------



## sympathisant (22. Dezember 2009)

und wer fun am spiel haben will holt sich MW2. da ich nicht in nem clan organisiert bin, sondern auf quickies stehe, find ich es gut so wie es ist. kein anmelden auf irgendwelchen servern. einfach spiel starten, spiel suchen und loslegen. evtl. vorher mit freunden ne gruppe aufmachen.

edit: 

aber noch ne frage zum spiel: bin gerade am suchen der laptops und finde einige nicht. ich spiel den SP-teil zum zweiten mal. sind die laptops die man beim ersten mal gefunden hat, beim zweiten mal nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## Kremlin (26. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und wer fun am spiel haben will holt sich MW2. da ich nicht in nem clan organisiert bin, sondern auf quickies stehe, find ich es gut so wie es ist. kein anmelden auf irgendwelchen servern. einfach spiel starten, spiel suchen und loslegen. evtl. vorher mit freunden ne gruppe aufmachen.
> 
> edit:
> 
> aber noch ne frage zum spiel: bin gerade am suchen der laptops und finde einige nicht. ich spiel den SP-teil zum zweiten mal. sind die laptops die man beim ersten mal gefunden hat, beim zweiten mal nicht mehr vorhanden?



Die Laptops die du beim ersten durchspielen gefunden hast, sind nicht mehr da. Du brauchst sie also nicht mehr suchen.

Falls du es noch brauchst: Standort aller Intels


----------



## Haggelo (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gerade den storymodus durchgespielt ... und ich muss sagen ...

HAMMER


ich dachte ich bin im kino


----------



## AemJaY (28. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt der Sory Mode ist TOP!
Die Online Lösung aber FLOP!


----------



## Fastfax (1. Januar 2010)

hi 
hab da mal ne frage 
Und zwar
Neulich im online modus, kill nen gegner heb seine waffe auf hat der auf der m4 (das erste sturmgewehr) 2 aufsätze drauf 
nen granatenwerfer und nen schalldämpfer 

Meine frage lautet nun, ab wann kann ich auch 2 drauf???
Also ab welchem level und wie heist das Level???

mfg 
Fastfax


----------



## KilJael (2. Januar 2010)

Das Perk heißt Aufsatz, erlaubt die an ne Primäarwaffe 1 zusätzlichen Aufsatz anzubringen und an ne Sekundärwaffe auch noch 2 zusätzliche (für den Sekundärbonus muss Aufsatz Pro freigeschaltet werden). Müsste ab lvl 36 oder so frei sein, hab es leider schon und kann es nicht genau nachsehn

achja @ AemJaY: sabbel nich wenn du absolut keinen Plan hast. Keine Clanwars möglich? dann mach mal die Augen auf, da isn Button auf dem steht "Privates Match" was meinste du wohl was du damit machst? GENAU Leute einladen und nen Match spielen wo nur geladene Leute zugelassen sind, klar es ist umständlicher aber Clanwars sind möglich.
Und von wegen man könnte nicht mit Freunden zocken, es ist möglich, auch hier gilt "Augen auf!" es gibt nen Button der sich "Einladen" nennt, wenn man diesesn klickt und Freunde invitet, EHE man in ner Gamelobby ist, kann der Gruppenleiter bestimmen was gespielt wird und man ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit in der gleichen Gruppe. Und wegen der "Rocord"funktion, ich denke mal du meinst Aufnahme von Matches, das kann man mit externen Programmen locker lösen, und da ist MW2 nicht das einzige Programm wo das so ist, oder zeigt mir mal bei WoW, bei WAR, AION oder Lost Planet wo ich da aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Fastfax (2. Januar 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Das Perk heißt Aufsatz, erlaubt die an ne Primäarwaffe 1 zusätzlichen Aufsatz anzubringen und an ne Sekundärwaffe auch noch 2 zusätzliche (für den Sekundärbonus muss Aufsatz Pro freigeschaltet werden). Müsste ab lvl 36 oder so frei sein, hab es leider schon und kann es nicht genau nachsehn




thx heute lv 21 geworden und freigeschalten


----------



## mh0 (2. Januar 2010)

Das Spiel hat kein lobby-system mehr also du kannst server nich wählen.


----------

